# fantastic ad-banner killer



## oktomorrow (Aug 8, 2000)

I've been on a free-ISP kick the last 2 or 3 months and just found the most fantastic software, "PV2K," that kills the ad banners. Works like a charm! Get it here \http://www.blehq.org/. This one won't kill Juno's ad-banner, but this IHbandit one will---get it here: \http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Stream/8517/. Yes, my conscience does bother me, but it's just more fun than anything. I do have the banners on and do click on them, then at will, am able wipe them off my screen if they are getting to be too much of a pain.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

Does it get rid of NetZero's?

------------------
NormanSmiley
http://zuzumonk.20m.com


----------



## oktomorrow (Aug 8, 2000)

iHbandit WILL get rid of Netzero, Norman, if it works as advertised. Others affirm that it will. The documentation says so also.


----------



## BeerLover (Dec 24, 2000)

But I have to click the Netzero Banner's often or it'll kick me out... Can you do something to bring the Ad Bar so you can click on it again?

Thank you... I like AltaVista a lot, you don't have to click the Ads to stay Alive..

_____________________________________________Keep them Cold


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Most of these adbanner killers don't work. Basically, if you want free internet access then an ad banner is something you'll have to live with. 


BTW, AltaVista does not have the free internet access any longer. They discontinued it in mid December.


----------



## BeerLover (Dec 24, 2000)

Yeah, 1st up (their Internet provider went out of business) and took a lot of good Free Internet Service with them...

Another thing I like to ask is with all these Free Internet ISP and people switching over to them, how come the Paying ISP's like AOL and MSN don't lower their Rates?

The rates remain the same? I switch over from AOL to free internet. Why pay 23.00 for service when I could get it for free. That's a least a case of Heinkein's!! The Ads can be a little bothersome but.....

You think that they would lower their rates to keep the old customers?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Because AOL and the others know it's only a matter of time before the free ISPs go the way of the dinosaur. Advertisers are quickly coming to the conclusion, as the comments here prove, that they make little of no money from advertising on the net in this fashion. I give free access about 6 months to a year and it will be gone, if that long.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 12-31-2000).]


----------



## TheHardwareTec (Jan 8, 2001)

I tried going to the one you said would kill Juno's banner but I just keep getting some Church thing.









------------------
Getting bigger every day.

http://clubs.yahoo.com/clubs/thecomputerhardwaretechnician


----------



## DonCroozione (Nov 17, 2000)

bhesson is right...I have used ALL the free ISP's at one time or another and the ad banner is something you must deal with. From personal experience, I once killed NetZero's banner with a little DUN prog called NetHero. The very next day I got an email from NetZero telling me they had revoked my account for gaining access without an ad bar. The program ebot uses is a terrific program.

Just a shout out to those of you viewing this thread...if you see a post that has bhesson or ebot's name as replied to, you can take any info they give to the bank. Their suggestions and solutions are always right on the money. Same goes for kento, rebound, et al. Of course, the moderators are always right, too. I have learned so much from these wonderful people.

Back to the ? at hand. This is the third thread where I have mentioned this, but my excitement at finding this free ISP jewel is limitless. www.dotnow.com 
Here you will find a freebie that has no time outs, you do not have to click the ad bar, the connect speeds and bandwidth are super, and the ad bar just sits there. I have yet to be booted using it, and have connected first time, everytime. If this keeps up, I will be dumping NetZero, Barnes&Noble and Bluelight (both powered by Spinway and Yahoo), Freelane, AT&T, and all the others I have. And when dotNow! closes shop, I'll be going back to DSL. Why settle for 56k speeds when I can get DSL you may ask? The cost of my DSL was 50 bucks/mo. 'Nuff said.

The Don

------------------
To all who pass through, instead of around, the journey makes the end very sweet indeed.


----------

